# Problem with TSST Corp CDDVDW SH-S202N



## Jeffipa5 (Jul 2, 2010)

Ugggg...I installed the TSST Corp CDDVDW SH-S202N Optical Drive a while ago after my original OD failed. The new drive never really worked properly from the beginning. I would read cd's fine and DVD's too. However, when I go to install games such as world of warcraft, it doesn't recognize them. Most recently, I have been getting a blue screen saying that windows has been closed to prevent damage to my computer whenever I try to load the game. I don't know if there is a problem with the driver. I tried updating the driver with the update utility and it says it has the most current version from Samsung. My computer also tells me the device is working properly. What to do ??? Someone please help. I'm baffled.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You could try a lens cleaning kit, a new data cable or another IDE/SATA port, but if the drive has never worked properly, return it and replace with a new one.


----------



## Jeffipa5 (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you for your post. The problem is that this has occurred with another drive too. I threw in an old drive from an older dell computer hoping that it would solve the problem, but I get the same blue screen saying that windows is shutting down. I fear it is not the drive, but some other problem. I was hoping it would be an easy fix like dowloading a new driver.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you connected the other drive using the same cable, try a new cable or move it to another IDE channel and check the master/slave jumpers at the back of the drive.

If it's on the same cable as a hard drive, it should use the middle connector and be set to slave. If it's on its own IDE cable it should be set to master.

It shouldn't need a driver.

What's the full blue screen message, including the stop code and file name?


----------



## Jeffipa5 (Jul 2, 2010)

It says 
BAD_POOL_HEADER

It instructs to check hardware, disconnect, disable BIOS, etc.

There is some Technical Info on bottom. Not sure what that means, but it says:

(OxFF32DB20, OXFF32DB38, OX1A030001)

Does this help at all?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Remove the Samsung driver and reboot.

Make sure all your other drivers are up to date.

Go into BIOS and set to default/optimal, hit F10 to save settings, then exit back into Windows.

If you haven't already updated to SP3, install and reboot, then make sure you have all the critical MS updates.

After updating, if you've got a wireless network card, remove it temporarily to see if it fixes the blue screen problem.

Have you added any new hardware or increased the RAM recently?

Have you tried the cable and jumpers?


----------



## Jeffipa5 (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow...OK ..you've given me some things to try. But before i do those...quick question: How do I know which position the jumper should be in at the back of the drive? It came in the far right position. The original drive was in the far left position. I did try moving it to the far left on the new drive, but that didn't help, so I returned it to the far right. I haven't tried the middle yet.

Also, I have not added RAM or any new hardware letely.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

There should be a label showing you the master, slave and cable select positions for the jumper. It will either be on the top of the drive or embossed into the back, just above or below the jumpers.

If the drive is the only one on the IDE cable, set it to master. If it's on the middle connector, set it to slave.


----------



## Jeffipa5 (Jul 2, 2010)

OK...I tried a different cable. Still same blue error screen comes up. I didn't have any other free IDE ports to connect to other than the one the hard drive is attached to.

The jumper is in the master position and the drive is the only device on that cable. It is connected at the end of the cable, not the middle.

Also, I attempted to remove the Samsung driver, but was unable to locate it. I tried looking in the drivers folder, as well as the remove programs feature. Unable to see it.


----------



## Jeffipa5 (Jul 2, 2010)

Update for the benefit of those who may browse this thread in the future with similar problems:

I downloaded the latest updates from Dell, including a BIOS update and some driver updates....but I have had no success getting the optical drive to run. I even switched the drive again to one from an older Dell...but no good.

Someone recently informed me that Dell makes their Bios in such a way that they will not support newer drives, and there is nothing the user can do about it. You have to contact Dell with your service tag number and get a compatible drive for that model.

Does this make sense to anyone? Has anyone ever heard of this before? Maybe I'll post the question in a new thread.


----------

